# Inside Amish Vacationland 🇺🇸



## Robert59 (Mar 27, 2021)

Everyone likes a good vacation and this includes the Amish. Join me in Pinecraft, Florida to meet the very friendly Amish and Mennonite people on vacation and learn about this fascinating culture.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

No the boy are not taught to respect girls


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 8, 2022)

I live very close to Amish and Mennonite.  They have been good customers of mine.  I don’t know about the boy vs girl thing. Haven’t heard of that.


----------

